# bio spira question



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

i have heard that bio spira works and i have heard that it does not, so i am going to try it with my new tank coming in.

ok the question is i keep brackish so do i need to get marine or fresh water?

thanks


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Freshwater works for low end brackish, saltwater for high end brackish. BioSpira definitely works, I've used it with great success in almost all of my tanks.


----------



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

ty very much, last tank took 2 months to cycle and is still not completely where it needs to be so am still waiting lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

YES! Bio spira is excellent. I've used it in my 150 and it worked perfectly, i didn't lose one fish.

As for whether to get fw or sw biospira, it depends on your salinity like Puffer said. What's your sg (specific gravity)?


----------

